# Smoked Cabbage Draped with Bacon



## jarjarchef

I tried something yesterday. I saw someone who did something similar and figured I would try one for myself.

I cut a cabbage head in half then each half into thirds. I put about 1Tbl of chopped garlic in the bottom of the pan. Draped the cabbage with 1/2 slices of bacon and a pat of butter. I then added about 1/2c of white wine and 1/4c apple juice concentrate and 1/2c water, fresh ground black pepper and sea salt.

Prepped and ready for the smoker..













Cabbage Smoker 1.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Sep 2, 2012






Done Smoking. I had to cover with foil after about 2hrs to get it tender.













Cabbage Done.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Sep 2, 2012






Final plate. Nothing fancy, just a lot of love!!

Apple and Oak Smoked Pork Loin

Smoked Cabbage Draped with Bacon

Cheddar Cheese Grits

I made an Aus Jus out of the drippings and some of the foil sauce I saved from a ribs cook.













Finished Plate.JPG



__ jarjarchef
__ Sep 2, 2012


----------



## daveomak

Jeramy, evening...  I've had warm cabbage sauteed in bacon fat.... that adds a new dimension that looks mighty fine to me.....  

Dave


----------



## jarjarchef

I will buy the packages of ham ends and bits at Walmart crisp them up with a spoon full of bacon fat. Remove the ham and add some large diced cabbage, cook till tender add the ham back into the pan. Do some roasted potatoes and we have a meal. Quick easy and cheap, if that was not enough the boss loves it. So a win for me on all fronts.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I missed the first posting but...How did it come out? How long did it take? Any changes needed? Geez Jarjar, your slipping...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## scarbelly

Dang that looks and sounds great


----------



## jarjarchef

Sorry Chef.... I thought the line "[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]I had to cover with foil after about 2hrs to get it tender" covered the cooking time part.....[/color]
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cooking was 2hrs in the smoke and about 30min covered. It really depends on how tough the cabbage is. I was actually surprised it was not cooked when I pulled the pork loin and wings off the smoker. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I really loved the flavor of the smoke, wine and apple juice together. I would maybe cut it in half if doing the half a cabbage head I did or leave it alone and smoke the whole head. I did not taste the benefit of the butter, but I have not tried it without the butter to really know.

I did not try this, but it might actually work out pretty well. Drop the bacon (I know that is a sin, but hang in there) and put a cake cooling rack on top of the pan with the cabbage, wine and apple juice. Put your ribs, belly, butt or pork shoulder on the cake rack to allow the dripping to baste the cabbage....... might be on to something......


----------



## chef jimmyj

That sounds like a plan letting the meat dripping flavor the Cabbage but did the Bacon add anything? You smoked 2 hours then covered it to braise, I was wondering how long after it took to finish...JJ


----------



## jarjarchef

It added some. But if you eat it with some meat you could go without the bacon..


----------



## jrod62

Looks good !!


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Jeramy

Smoked cabbage in wine??  Sounds great.  What temp did you have your smoker at??  You gave me a great tutorial on how to do it, but left out the temp.  LOL

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

Just reread the thread and saw cheddar cheese grits--missed that the first time around.  Now I know this probably seems odd being as where I'm from---but I just LOVE grits.  I spent a few years hauling produce out of the southern US.  And I've found over the years that grits are just like potatos--they taste like whatever you cook them in or add to them

Gary


----------



## jarjarchef

Gary I usually smoke at 250-275. You could go at any temp you are running the smoker at. Just like PP you cook till it is tender.

We eat grits a few times a month at our place......


----------



## leah elisheva

How very different and fun! That's exciting and looks great! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## reinhard

Definatly have to do this with cabbage since i love to eat it in general.  Did a great job with that meal!! Reinhard


----------



## clglj

Which kind of smoking equipment and what the smoke temperature

thx


----------



## jarjarchef

I used a char griller outlaw at 250-275. 
It is a cheap off set smoker. I used both oak and charcoal.
It can be done in any smoker.


----------



## hatebreed

This sounds fantastic. I will give this a shot tomorrow with my pulled pork and moose roast I'm doing


----------



## clglj

Will try, thx

Claude


----------

